# Texas Boys -Texas Slam-Galveston!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Got a chance to get away for a few hours yesterday with one of my favorite fishing buddies, Captn Bryan Brawner and we did some scouting over on Galveston East Bay. Neither of us knew quite what to expect but we figured we would just get out there and see what happened. Every now and then I guess ya get lucky. First stop, 2nd cast and it was on, and that continued for 3 hours. We found fish tight to the grass near guts and drop offs and they were hungry. Had the Laguna rod bowed up all morning on both Down South Lures and Tidal Surge Split Tails on 1/8 oz jigs. Water looked good and wind was light out of SE all morning, picked up afternoon. Caught close to 20 reds with a few trout mixed in, and 2 flounder to complete the slam! Always a great time catching fish with a good buddy, and even better when the weather is cooperating as well, was an awesome day on the water. Gotta give a shout out to our friends over at Lew's, great guys with great products. Excited about using the new reels and these guys also donated some top notch gear for our upcoming TX Boys Outdoors trips with wounded veterans and a trip with a young man battling cancer in a few weeks. This wasn't part of our agreement, these guys just wanted to help out and support...that's the type thing to remember when your in the market for a new reel. Anyone interested in fishing w Captain Bryan can reach him at 409-256-1265, great guy and great guide! Depending on weather, may be filming/fishing Lake Calcasieu with our good buddy Captn Adam Jaynes this weekend, so if we are able to hit it I'll post a report afterwards...of course after the Patriots beat Seattle.

The new show will air on Pursuit Channel on Sundays starting in April, here's one of the quick preview trailers to check out!


----------

